# Lagoon Tower - 3 BED PL ?



## DeniseM (Jun 15, 2017)

Lagoon Tower - 3 BED PL:  Is this a 2 story penthouse?  Which floors?  Side of building or front?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 15, 2017)

All 3 BRs are penthouse 2 story at Lagoon tower.  They are officially listed as 3 BR PLUS units in HGVC.

If you found it in RCI it is likely the one with the worst view, but it is a corner unit.  It is farthest from the Lagoon facing Grand Waikikian on one side, and the Ilikai on the other.  you can see the marina and some ocean from there, but it is limited.

Sticky HGVC Detailed Resort & Affiliated Information

If you got it from HGVC then that is another matter.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 15, 2017)

Thank you!  This is an HGVC reservation.

So, some of these units are on the sides and some on the front of the Lagoon tower?

Are they all on the top floor?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 15, 2017)

All 3 BRs are 2 story units on the top floor, 24th floor.  Some face Diamond Head, some do not.  Follow my link above, we put some effort into describing various resorts in detail.  The link will bring you the the right post.

The 3PL is the code for 1 of the 3 units that are lockout units.  2 of which face Ilikai only 1 faces Diamond Head.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 15, 2017)

Thank you very much!


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 16, 2017)

This link needs to be updated. The following is incorrect.
*3 BR Codes*
_3BP - 3 Bedroom Plus 2 story PENTHOUSE OceanVIEW, standalone 2.5 baths (5 of these)
3PL - 3 Bedroom Plus 2 story PENTHOUSE OceanVIEW Lockoff ( STX + 2LX) 3 bath - there are up to 3 of these at the resort if combined_​
All 3 bedroom are two story units.
All 3 bedrooms are on the penthouse floor (24th floor).
There are two oceanfront and the others are oceanview.
There are two lockoffs and the others are dedicated units.

There is one only 3 bedroom that has 2.5 baths (instead of 3). This one unit has been identified as 3BP. This particular unit is one of the two 3 bedroom oceanfront units. It's the one on the Diamond Head side.

All of the other 3 bedroom units are lumped under the 3PL category. The front desk will determine who gets the oceanfront vs oceanview, and the dedicated vs the lockout.  
NOTE: Lagoon Tower owners seems to get preferential treatment in terms of room assignment.

Recent thread
Lagoon Tower 3 bedroom lock off (2016) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/lagoon-tower-3-bedroom-lock-off.246331/

My Lagoon Tower Penthouse Photos 
3 bedroom / 3 bathroom oceanfront penthouse (Room 2467)
2012 - https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/albums/72157629608174187
2010 - https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/albums/72157623591192119

2 bedroom / 2.5 bath oceanview penthouse / (Room 2463)
_NOTE: This room could have been used as a three bedroom lockout see door below _
2009 - https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/albums/72157620820305657


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 16, 2017)

alwysonvac, you are going to have to contact GT75 to correct that posting, he is the only one that can edit it. 

I got that info from other places, as you pointed out it is wrong, so we can just update it,  

Maybe GT75 will note this and correct the post.

I don't think the post said they were all 2 story and that they were all on the 24th floor.  I think the lockouts is an issues 2 vs 3 because the one is depicted as a lockout but is NOT capable of actually being locked out. 

I do not that someone clarified the number of bathrooms 2.5 vs 3. 

So there are some corrections, but the rest as a whole is correct.


----------



## GT75 (Jun 17, 2017)

Should it be changed as follows?

*3 BR Codes*
3BP - 3 Bedroom Plus 2 story PENTHOUSE OceanVIEW, standalone 2.5 baths (1 of these)
3PL - 3 Bedroom Plus 2 story PENTHOUSE OceanVIEW Lockoff ( STX + 2LX) 3 bath - there are up to 3 of these at the resort if combined

All 3 bedroom are two story units.
All 3 bedrooms are on the penthouse floor (24th floor).
There are two oceanfront and the others are oceanview.
There are two lockoffs and the others are dedicated units.

There is one only 3 bedroom that has 2.5 baths (instead of 3). This one unit has been identified as 3BP. This particular unit is one of the two 3 bedroom oceanfront units. It's the one on the Diamond Head side.

All of the other 3 bedroom units are lumped under the 3PL category. The front desk will determine who gets the oceanfront vs oceanview, and the dedicated vs the lockout.
NOTE: Lagoon Tower owners seems to get preferential treatment in terms of room assignment.

Recent thread
Lagoon Tower 3 bedroom lock off (2016) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/lagoon-tower-3-bedroom-lock-off.246331/

My Lagoon Tower Penthouse Photos
3 bedroom / 3 bathroom oceanfront penthouse (Room 2467)
2012 - https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/albums/72157629608174187
2010 - https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/albums/72157623591192119

2 bedroom / 2.5 bath oceanview penthouse / (Room 2463)
_NOTE: This room could have been used as a three bedroom lockout see door below _
2009 - https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/albums/72157620820305657


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 18, 2017)

Here's my suggestion

*3 BR Codes*
3BP - 3 Bedroom Plus 2 story PENTHOUSE (2.5 baths)
3PL - 3 Bedroom Plus 2 story PENTHOUSE  (3 baths)

All three bedroom units are located on the penthouse floor (the top floor).
_NOTE: The two bedroom penthouse can be combined with a penthouse studio to create a three bedroom lock off._

On the penthouse floor (24th floor), there are:

two 3 bedroom oceanfront penthouse units (non-lockoff)
four 3 bedroom oceanview penthouse units (non-lockoff)
six 2 bedroom oceanview penthouse units (non-lockoff)
two oceanview studios
All two and three bedroom units on the penthouse floor are two story with floor to ceiling windows. All two and three bedroom penthouse units have stairs.

There is one only 3 bedroom that has 2.5 baths (instead of 3). This unit has been identified as 3BP. This particular unit is one of the two 3 bedroom oceanfront units. It's the one on the Diamond Head side.

All of the other 3 bedroom units are lumped under the 3PL category. The front desk will determine who gets assigned the oceanfront vs oceanview and dedicated vs lockoff.
_NOTE: Lagoon Tower owners seems to get preferential treatment in terms of room assignment._

Location of the Lagoon Penthouses (24th floor)

Three Bedroom Penthouse - "A", "B", "F", "G", "H" , "J"
Two Bedroom Penthouse - "C", "D", "E", "I", "K
_NOTE: "A" has a weird setup. It had two rooms numbers but it only has one main entrance. The studio side has it's own mini fridge and microwave but not a separate entrance_






Penthouse threads
Lagoon Tower 3 bedroom lock off (2016) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/lagoon-tower-3-bedroom-lock-off.246331/
3 BR HHV - Lagoon Tower (2009) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/3-br-hhv-lagoon-tower.96463/
Video of the three bedroom ocean view penthouse ("A" from the floor plan with the attached studio) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=235057

Lagoon Tower Penthouse Photos
3 bedroom / 3 bathroom oceanfront penthouse (Room 2467)
2012 - https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/albums/72157629608174187
2010 - https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/albums/72157623591192119

2 bedroom / 2.5 bath oceanview penthouse / (Room 2463)
_NOTE: This room could have been used as a three bedroom lockout see door below _
2009 - https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/albums/72157620820305657


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 19, 2017)

GT75 said:


> Should it be changed as follows?



There a newer post with 3 BR info.  See the one above this one.


----------



## GT75 (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks @alwysonvac and @Sandy VDH, I used above changes to update Sticky information.


----------



## Msb1102 (May 17, 2021)

Sorry to revive an old thread but to clarify...

If I booked the 3BP I should be assigned the 3BP since it is technically the only one in it's category or can the front desk move me to something else (even I don't wanna be moved)?


----------



## alwysonvac (May 17, 2021)

Msb1102 said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread but to clarify...
> 
> If I booked the 3BP I should be assigned the 3BP since it is technically the only one in it's category or can the front desk move me to something else (even I don't wanna be moved)?


Folks have reported that they can place you in any of the three bedrooms.









						Lagoon Tower Penthouse
					

I have a 3 bedroom penthouse reserved with the 2.5 baths. Can you tell me if it will have the wraparound porch?




					tugbbs.com


----------



## pugs3602 (Jun 3, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> Folks have reported that they can place you in any of the three bedrooms.



Confirming this.  We booked the 3BP last month and ended up in room "H" (backside of Lagoon tower on the Diamond Head side).  It was still a great room with an ocean view and large wrap around balcony.  We also got to watch the luau from our balcony.  The only bad thing is that the family is now spoiled and going back to a "regular suite" will be hard!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 3, 2021)

The views from the backside units are actually very nice and you can see Diamondhead from both. The problem is the unit across the hall on the Ala Moana park side which gets the elevator noise in the master. That's the unit they give to RCI traders. Because of the views and the size of the unit, I would gladly trade into it again but would treat it as a 2bdrm and not use the noisy master. Otherwise the unit was nice because we could watch the Ala Moana fireworks on July 4 and the Luau from the deck.


----------



## Msb1102 (Jun 12, 2021)

Just closing this out. I didn't get the ocean front 2.5 but got the oceanfront 3br/3bath. When I got here on Thursday they said only 60 and 67 said were available for Saturday check in. I requested 2467 she said no guarantees but she put in request. Today I checked in and got 2467. Pretty happy with the results but woulda been happy with either room assignment.


----------

